# [SOLVED] brak polskiej klawiatury w X

## garnus

Witam

stawiam gentoo amd64 na moim lapku hp. kiedys goscilo tu gentoo ale postanowilem sprobowac archa do ktorego sie nie przekonalem. problem w tym ze nie umiem wstawic polskich znakow w KDE, mimo ze wyswietlane sa normlanie. w konsoli nie ma problemu. w xorg.conf mam:

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option    "XkbRules"  "xorg"

        Option    "XkbModel"  "pc105"

        Option    "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection

```

w ustawieniach KDE bawilem sie z ukladem klawiatury ale efektu nie bylo. dziwne bo nigdy z tym problemu nie mialem na zadnym kompie.

pozdrawiamLast edited by garnus on Mon Feb 11, 2008 3:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## argasek

Z tego co pamiętam  :Wink:  to forum Gentoo a nie Arch Linux, więc albo proszę się doprecyzować (czyt.: sformułować swoją wypowiedź zgodnie z zasadami stylistyki języka polskiego), albo zamykam.

----------

## garnus

hmm chyba napisalem ze nie umiem wstawiac polskich znakow to niby jak mam napisac tekst zgodnie z zasadami ortograficznymi?

wiem ze to formum gentoo ale jak wspomnialem korzystam z niego i z nim ten problem:)

----------

## SlashBeast

Kolejny moderator który musi pokazać kto jest tutaj szefem? Zbastuj stary. Inaczej dojdzie do tego, że za złą składnię wypowiedzi będzie 24h ban na wszystkie mirrory gentoo.

 *Quote:*   

> to forum Gentoo a nie Arch Linux

 Przepraszam, że pytam, ale spotkało Cię tam coś strasznego, że aż na forums Gentoo starasz się obrażać ich forum?Last edited by SlashBeast on Sun Feb 10, 2008 11:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## argasek

@garnus: Pal licho pisać, ale: czy mógłbyś chociaż uważnie czytać? Ja ani słowem nie wspomniałem o ortografii... (ciężkie westchnienie; tyle tytułem kazań)

@slashbeast: 

1) nie, moderator starający się pomóc autorowi wątku. A w tym celu jasne sformułowanie problemu i sformułowanie pytania (a to już poważne wymagania z mojej strony, o zgrozo!) jest mi do szczęścia niezbędne.

2) nie przypominam sobie abyśmy byli na 'ty'.

3) ani słowem nie wypowiedziałem się w negatywnym tonie o forum Arch Linux -- zasugerowałem jedynie, że skoro problem dotyczy Arch Linux, a nie Gentoo, żeby skorzystać z forum odpowiedniego dla danej dystrybucji.

----------

## SlashBeast

 *argasek wrote:*   

> 2) nie przypominam sobie abyśmy byli na 'ty'.

 Fakt, nie jesteśmy. Ale skoro tak Panu to przeszkadza, to będę się do Pana zwracał pieszczotliwie w stylu 'Mój kochany Panie Moderatorze' - Zadowolony? Mam nadzieje, że tak.

Za to mój kochany Panie Moderatorze możesz się do mnie zwracać 'Mordo Ty moja'.  :Smile: Last edited by SlashBeast on Sun Feb 10, 2008 11:47 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Belliash

a mi sie wydaje ze mial gentoo, migrowal naarcha a teraz wraca znowu na gentoo ale nie moze bo mu klawa nie dziala...

niech starce sprobuj 104 klawisze ustawic zamiast 105 i jak masz hala to wylacz ;P

----------

## argasek

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

>  *argasek wrote:*   2) nie przypominam sobie abyśmy byli na 'ty'. Fakt, nie jesteśmy. Ale skoro tak Panu to przeszkadza, to będę się do Pana zwracał pieszczotliwie w stylu 'Mój kochany Panie Moderatorze' - Zadowolony? Mam nadzieje, że tak.
> 
> Za to mój kochany Panie Moderatorze możesz się do mnie zwracać 'Mordo Ty moja'. 

 

Mam sugestię: jeżeli możesz, skup się proszę na treści wątku, personalne przytyki i ironię skieruj do /dev/null, ew. do mnie na PW, jeżeli masz mi do zarzucenia coś w kwestiach merytorycznych.

@garnus: wklej logi z Xów.

----------

## SlashBeast

Może potrzeba tam coś w stylu kde-i18n jak w gentoo? Generalnie masz zlokalizowane tam kde?

 *argasek wrote:*   

>  *SlashBeast wrote:*    *argasek wrote:*   2) nie przypominam sobie abyśmy byli na 'ty'. Fakt, nie jesteśmy. Ale skoro tak Panu to przeszkadza, to będę się do Pana zwracał pieszczotliwie w stylu 'Mój kochany Panie Moderatorze' - Zadowolony? Mam nadzieje, że tak.
> 
> Za to mój kochany Panie Moderatorze możesz się do mnie zwracać 'Mordo Ty moja'.  
> 
> Mam sugestię: jeżeli możesz, skup się proszę na treści wątku, personalne przytyki i ironię skieruj do /dev/null, ew. do mnie na PW, jeżeli masz mi do zarzucenia coś w kwestiach merytorycznych.
> ...

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## garnus

To moze pan Moderator laskawie wskaze niezrozumiany fragmet, wtedy ja postaram sie go przetlumaczyc na polski, zastanawiajace jest to ze reszta panow forumowiczow zrozumialo tresc.

zaraz poprobuje wylaczenie hala i zamiane na 104

pozdrawiam

EDIT:

Wyłączenie hala jak widać poskutkowało. Zawsze miałem włączonego i nie było problemów. Może spróbuję jakąś wcześniejszą wersję czy może w konfiguracji coś zmienić?

----------

## argasek

@garnus: w tym wątku znajdziesz szereg sugestii rozwiązania.

----------

## garnus

witam

zamaskowanie pakietów:

```
=sys-apps/hal-0.5.10

=x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.2.0
```

 i instalacja poprzednich wersji rozwiązała sprawę

pozdrawiam

----------

## dziadu

Rozwiązanie wydaje mi się połowiczne, bo kiedyś trzeba będzie zrobić ten upgrade w końcu...

Zajrzyj do mojego tematu, być może znajdziesz coś co Ci pomoże: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-658346.html

----------

## garnus

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Kod:
> 
> Section "InputDevice"
> ...

 

Dzięki dziadu, to ostatecznie rozwiązało sprawę.

pozdrawiam

----------

